
Why Facebook Can't Succeed - peter123
http://tbm.thebigmoney.com/articles/0s-1s-and-s/2009/04/01/why-facebook-cant-succeed?page=full
======
tokenadult
"What Andreessen didn't highlight, however, is that, were Facebook to actually
'turn on the spigot,' its members would flee in droves. Banner ads are not how
Facebook people relate to the site."

I use ad-blocking on Facebook at present. Right away I found out its ads are
really trashy. If Facebook had inescapable ads, it would find its users
escaping.

